

Finding Users: "Proof that we're not (completely) crazy" - prosa
http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle/browse_thread/thread/3ab7800f52d748da

======
rm-rf
Back in the days when WORM (Write Once, Read Many) drives were a big deal, we
sketched out a similar concept and called it a WORN (Write Once, Read Never).

We should have built the thing. It would have been a useful device for storing
all those extra bits.

